# san jac whites



## sac-a-lait (Feb 19, 2009)

I took this pic from another fishing forum and was wondering if some of the fish look like hybrids, looking at your picture I noticed the darker ones with the broken lines look like hybrids, I have caught several this year that look like that, your picture really makes me think that hybrids have come over the dam at lake Conroe and are in lake Houston now, you can really see the difference in the picture, I would like to know what other fisherman on this site think, if they are indeed hybrids we will need to start looking at the tooth patch to determine if the are, I know that they have to be 18" to keep them just don't want anybody to get in trouble keeping them if they are hybrids.


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

wheres the pic please ....but good point


----------



## sac-a-lait (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## sac-a-lait (Feb 19, 2009)

I can see the pic on my computer and my phone it should be there


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Maybe the reason why you can see it and we can't, and I can't see it, is because you are authenticated to the site on both your computer and phone. Thus, the picture is visible to you. But we are not authenticated, so it's a small little x box to us. To get around this, save the file to your desktop or phone first, then post to 2cool. Then we'll be able to see it as we are logged in and authenticated here.


----------



## sac-a-lait (Feb 19, 2009)

try again


----------



## JPham (Feb 28, 2013)

Those are yellow bass.


----------



## sac-a-lait (Feb 19, 2009)

I don't think that they are yellow bass they are too big


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

I caught these fish Saturday. They are all white and yellow bass.
Please do not post my pics from other sites.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Is there such a thing as a hybrid yellow bass? Meaning half from a white and half from a yellow. Just curious. That's a BIG yellow bass.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

from wiki:
Morone mississippiensis, the yellow bass or barfish, is a species of temperate bass native to the south and midwestern United States. It is an inhabitant of lakes, ponds and areas of large rivers with reduced current such as backwaters and pools. This species can reach a length of 46 centimetres (18 in) TL though most are only around 23.9 centimetres (9.4 in). The greatest recorded weight for a specimen of this species is 11 kilograms (24 lb).​


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

dan_wrider said:


> I caught these fish Saturday. They are all white and yellow bass.
> Please do not post my pics from other sites.


Edit: There was one keeper crappie in the mix.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*yellow bass*

100% yellow bass.....we have caught some good ones before.....Record yellow bass is 3lbs .....Sabine river


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

Yellow for sure. I want to know where the 24lb yellow was caught....lol


----------

